# Rate the signature of the person above you



## GeeseRCool

This was started by someone on BYC and I thought that I would do it here as well!    So just rate the signature of the person above you!


----------



## Iwantgoats

9 
 Noah


----------



## GeeseRCool

10!   What are macha?  Hello Smarty!


----------



## the funny farm6615

9  a breed of dairy goats without ears.


----------



## GeeseRCool

Oh!  Thanks!   8.5


----------



## cleo

10


----------



## bella1210

a 5


----------



## SpringtimeMeadow

6


----------



## vitamin A

10


----------



## aimee

10


----------



## ChickenGirl11

10----I'm close to that point too  :bun


----------



## cleo

10


----------



## aimee

7


----------



## vitamin A

5


----------



## animalloverabh

6


----------



## MyHerdOfChickens;)

9   Can you guess who I am on BYC?


----------



## animalloverabh

MyHerdOfChickens;) said:
			
		

> 9   Can you guess who I am on BYC?


10! Louieandthecrew!  Your siggy sorta givs it away


----------



## MyHerdOfChickens;)

animalloverabh said:
			
		

> MyHerdOfChickens;) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9   Can you guess who I am on BYC?
> 
> 
> 
> 10! Louieandthecrew!  Your siggy sorta givs it away
Click to expand...

I know   I was just seeing if you'd even look 

You get a 10 for looking!


----------



## Dutchgirl

10 - I agree!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

9.5- Like the story!!!!


----------



## cleo

10


----------



## theawesomefowl

8 very informative!


----------



## Dutchgirl

6


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

10! thats hilarious!


----------



## freemotion

Am I the only one who finds these types of threads mean, unless you always say "10?"  

I say everyone is a big, fat *10!!!!*


----------



## MyHerdOfChickens;)

Hehe 10


----------



## tortoise

Ummm... seriously?


(ETA on 01/22/2011:  Commenting on the game, not the poster above.  I'm sorry if anyone was offended!)


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

10... even though it just tells you what you breed.


----------



## Zephyr Farms

10 - very true quotes!


----------



## MyHerdOfChickens;)

9.5 or 10


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

10


----------



## MyHerdOfChickens;)

8 or 9


----------



## cleo

10!


----------



## Livinwright Farm

8


----------



## cleo

10!


----------



## Sparks Fly

8


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

6


----------



## Iwantgoats

love it 10, very smart advice


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

10


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

10 thought it was smart, and witty


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

10... love is important....


----------



## RPC

9


----------



## CheerioLounge

8


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

10 makes you think, and it's true. Good way to think!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

10 ...


----------



## craftymama86

10!!! I REALLY do like your siggy, lol.


----------



## elevan

1 - you need a siggy


----------



## craftymama86

Hmm.... 8 informative but I've seen better. 

(I forgot I didn't have a siggy, used to my profile on BYC.)


----------



## elevan

8.  You've got pygmies...you gotta be cool


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

7 Your sigg shows how important and smart you are...


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

10 !!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Ownedby3alpacas said:
			
		

> 10 !!


hmmm.... 10  keep on dreaming ...


----------



## Crazy Acres

10


----------



## Fierlin

6 - I like the way you've done it, but I'm so critter illiterate!


----------

